# Alternative feeding methods?



## starlinglover95 (May 6, 2009)

Hello pigeon people! It has been far too long since I posted in the forums.

Anyway, I was called this afternoon because someone found a baby pigeon and when she called Ms. Pat (my mentor) the latter gave the former my number. I'm no stranger to raising birds; I've worked with Orphaned Bird Care for almost 4 years now.

But my syringes and tubes are in Savannah, and I don't know any other way of feeding them, except maybe with a bent spoon but even so I don't know how the methods work.

Can anyone who's had experience with this help me out? I'm confused and it's my responsibility to make sure the baby survives once it's in my care, which at the moment it is not. Please help me!


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

You can use a baby bottle (or a kitten bottle) with a slit in the teat, but one of our members used a plastic bag, she put the formula in it, squeezed it down into a corner and tied the corner with the formula off then cut a slit in the bag for the beak to go through. She wrote about it here, years ago, I will try to trace the post.


----------



## starlinglover95 (May 6, 2009)

Thank you so much Feefo! You're such a blessing.


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

Here it is: Stacey Mullin's "baggy" method! : http://pets.webshots.com/album/102109969uMjJeJ


----------



## starlinglover95 (May 6, 2009)

Thank you!


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

those are great pictures.. really simple when you have nothing else to use.. I really like using a crop needle myself.


----------



## starlinglover95 (May 6, 2009)

As it turns out, I only had to use the baggie method for 1 feeding, because my step-dad went to Publix and was able to find a 10ml syringe and he picked up some formula for me as well. 

Also, Spirit Wings, you said you like using a crop needle? How do they work?


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

starlinglover95 said:


> As it turns out, I only had to use the baggie method for 1 feeding, because my step-dad went to Publix and was able to find a 10ml syringe and he picked up some formula for me as well.
> 
> Also, Spirit Wings, you said you like using a crop needle? How do they work?


It is so easy and mess free and when you have time restraints a life saver.. you draw the formula up in the syringe and then screw the crop needle on the end of the syringe..push out the formula till it comes out the end.. then insert the tip in the back of the throat and put the tip down the throat and into the crop.. push the syringe and the food is in the crop and you rinse the things and your on your way to doing something else, you can handle/snuggle with the bird after for nurturing if it a pigeon you are keeping..but it is good for wildlife because there is minimal handling.( I prefer the ball tip on the bent needle) here is a link to a picture of one..they sell them at chris's squirrels and more.

http://images.trademe.co.nz/photoserver/tq/32/126920132.jpg


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

I like the curved crop needles too but I've never found them necessary to use on little babies[1-7 days old], infact they can be dangerous as the tendency is to over feed, stretch the crop and cause sour crop issues. Even with babies that are older, they easily learn to gobble from a syringe.
I do find them very valuable with older birds that have stopped eating due to illness.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

I agree with Charis about the feeding of the babies. Just as easy with the syringe and safer. I have even raised 2 day olds with an eye dropper.

Here they are at Chris's Squirrels. I get mine there too. I normally use the 12 gauge for an adult pigeon. I too prefer the curved needle.

http://www.squirrelsandmore.com/reh...upplies/stainless-steel-straight-needles.html

Here they have videos on using the straight needle. With the curved needle, it is done a bit differently, so you would be better to have someone show you before doing it. A vet or rehabber can show you.
http://www.foyspigeonsupplies.com/pigeonhealth.html


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

That is interesting, I have never used the smallest of the crop needles on new hatchlings I have been lucky in that reguard can't image it would work well with such a delicate tiny one. I have used on older squabs and it works terrifically, and no dried formula on the babies feathers. It it esp great for one who is rehabbing and has allot of birds to feed and deal with at one time. of course it can be used on ill birds who go off food as well. you should have someone show you how to do it and try it..if you don't feel comfortable with it then use the other methods out there, Im sure there is one that suits you best.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

By the time baby pigeons are 10 days old, I transition them into more solid food, as the mom and dad would do with the consistency of the crop milk they feed their babies. It helps them make the connection between food and what to do with it ...also makes them easier to wean.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

starlinglover95 said:


> As it turns out, I only had to use the baggie method for 1 feeding, because my step-dad went to Publix and was able to find a 10ml syringe and he picked up some formula for me as well.
> 
> Also, Spirit Wings, you said you like using a crop needle? How do they work?


I forgot to post a link to the crop needles..the bent ones are nice and they have a varitey of sizes depending on the bird you are working with..also a pro with these is medicating..the med if liquid the exact dose can be put right in the crop in just seconds.

http://www.squirrelsandmore.com/stainless-steel-straight-needles.html


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

spirit wings said:


> I forgot to post a link to the crop needles..the bent ones are nice and they have a varitey of sizes depending on the bird you are working with..also a pro with these is medicating..the med if liquid the exact dose can be put right in the crop in just seconds.
> 
> http://www.squirrelsandmore.com/stainless-steel-straight-needles.html


I had already posted this link for you.


----------



## starlinglover95 (May 6, 2009)

Thanks everyone! 
The crop needles look interesting, but I've always just used a syringe with a catheter tube on the end, and it seems to work basically the same way. When you said "crop needle," Spirit Wings, I imagined a needle that got pushed into the crop from the outside...which, to a trypanophobic, didn't sound too attractive. xD


Also, there's this lesion on the side of his mouth. Becky said it looks like pox/dry pox but she didn't say what the medicine to clear it up is called. I'll post a link to some photos of it. My mum is going to Savannah later today so if anyone could help with that, too, I'd be extremely appreciative.

Here's the photos:
http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.401811649842238.88714.340314989325238&type=1

Thanks!


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

starlinglover95 said:


> Thanks everyone!
> The crop needles look interesting, but I've always just used a syringe with a catheter tube on the end, and it seems to work basically the same way. When you said "crop needle," Spirit Wings, I imagined a needle that got pushed into the crop from the outside...which, to a trypanophobic, didn't sound too attractive. xD
> 
> 
> ...


..lol.. I know the word "needle" is a scary term..lol.. we switched to these crop needles because of the catheter was hard to do with one person because of it being so bendy.. with the ridgid needle it is easier to get it down with only one person working on the bird..


----------



## starlinglover95 (May 6, 2009)

Haha, it really is.
And yeah it can be pretty difficult, especially when they're about a month or so old and extremely hyper (like Jay. He's so hyperactive it's not even funny.) and can't wait for you to fill the syringe and wind up knocking over food bowls, etc. xD


----------



## altgirl35 (Sep 5, 2008)

i like the curved #14 crop needle too, never had any problems either
quick clean and easy


----------

